
A Modern Cross-Platform Approach to ΜServices in .NET - adron
https://www.pelo.tech/blog/2017/10/19/full-stack-c-services-restgrpc-apollo-graphql-and-reactjs
======
adron
Fellow Pelotech coder Joachim has put together an implementation in this post
that's pretty slick with containers, dotnetcore, using Projet Rider and only
MacOS & Linux. This gets some .NET microservices deployed in ways that until
recently weren't possible with .NET.

Got thoughts on the latest methods for microservice deployment with .NET? I'd
be curious to get additional ideas from people.

